# Droid 2 Global hacked?



## jargon113 (Jun 27, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Here's the deal. I bought some gold for a game, and reluctantly gave them my cell # in the form. Since then, I get phone calls from UNKNOWN everyday at the same time. On my bill it shows the number as 99999999. I answered one and it's nothing and hangs up after a few seconds. After I first picked up the UNKNOWN call my phone started acting crazy. Opening random things like browser, email, just pushing all kinds of stuff. At first I thought it was the touchscreen acting up, but it unlocks itself. I thought I could get rid of it by wiping, but it started as soon at I finished the google setup. I am now re-wiping and taking my SD card out to see if anything was on SD. Has anyone ever heard of such a hack through a call before? [/background]


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

For what its worth, never heard of it but I would think you have a higher chance of getting a virus from the play store or third party market. I dont know much about the virus scanners on android but I think they are pretty much uneeded, yet. However I see no harm in grabbing one and doing a scan. ESET/NOD32 makes a great windows anti-virus and I believe they have a free a/v for android. Give it a shot. Is your phone rooted or not? Have you checked settings/applications/all to see if there are any apps you dont recognize? Have you asked your carrier about it?

FYI: Grey font is hard for tapatalk users with a dark theme.

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

It's impossible to modify firmware, let alone install anything, via a regular voice call, as it has no data capabilities.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> It's impossible to modify firmware, let alone install anything, via a regular voice call, as it has no data capabilities.


And to elaborate on that, calls are done over the CDMA radio. Data is done on the EvDO portion.


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Try SBF ?


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> It's impossible to modify firmware, let alone install anything, via a regular voice call, as it has no data capabilities.


True but couldn't the phone call be a test to check for a valid cell phone and then inject data once the phone call is over? It just seems to me that in this age of technology, nothing is impossible.

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Care to explain how exactly are you going to “inject data”?


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> True but couldn't the phone call be a test to check for a valid cell phone and then inject data once the phone call is over? It just seems to me that in this age of technology, nothing is impossible.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global


Nothings impossible... except that. Data is done primarily on the Ev-DO radio, not on the 1x. Also, data/voice is not possible at the same time, so when you receive a call, there's no possibility of /ever/ getting any data outside the voice channel.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

…unless you're on GSM, but still, voice calls have nothing to do with data connections.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> &#8230;unless you're on GSM, but still, voice calls have nothing to do with data connections.


Correct, I always assume CDMA as users never specify... ever.


----------



## jargon113 (Jun 27, 2012)

It's Verizon, so CDMA. Well, since I formatted all SD, and re-sbf/ wipe data/cache. *It hasn't happened since (1 week).* I am also paying Verizon $4.99 to block all unknown calls etc from ever reaching my phone.


----------

